# Leopard Gecko facial lump



## DeanLeo1990 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello,

Recently I noticed that my leopard gecko has a lump on the side of her head (it looks like it's under her eye or inside her cheek/mouth). She's still a good weight, eating, moving around, and pooping fine but the lump seems to have swelled a bit and isn't letting her open her eye very wide, she also has a strange gunk inside the eye but it comes and goes. Her other eye seems to be fine.

Does anyone have any ideas what could be the cause of this? 

Thanks.


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

I think you need to get her to a vet, doesn't sound to good, maybe an abcess or summit nasty?!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ditto would definately recommend that she is seen by a vet asap


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Sound like an absess or cist so needs a vets app to get it drained or antibiotics. x


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds like an abssess which is often caused from mouth rot or vice versa.
Definately get the gecko to a vet (Preferably a reptile one) but to be honest from the sound of things it would be pretty straight forward, drain the lump and go on a course of baytril. It wont cost too much either!

*IM NOT A VET THOUGH!!!*


----------

